# Trail Cam...



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've been thinking about buying a trail cam for some time now. I've done a lot of research on them and realize there is a big jump in performance between the $100 models and the $500 models, but you really dont know how well it will perform until you actually get it out there and use it. I just thought I'd ask for your perspective to see what you like and dont like about certain models. I would prefer to buy a model $250 or under but any feedback you are willing to give would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Catfish Hunter 14 (Aug 1, 2008)

I bought a cheapy moultrie game cam at the beginning of the year and i have no complaints! The battery life is great, about 2 months on 8 D cell batteries, holds roughly 1900 pics on a 2G card. The pictures are suprsingly very clear. I was very impressed with this camera and it was only $100. I went cheap due to the fact that i hunt on Wright Patterson AFB and there are thieves out there! Day and night pics were both great. If u want to see some pics PM me your email address and i can show you the clarity.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I also bought a moultrie for 100 dollars. It takes 6 D batteries and I have no complaints with it.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

Catfish Hunter...I sent you a PM with my email. Thanks in advance for sending some pictures.

Also Fishstix which model Moultrie do you own?


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

You should talk to Adam, he's been using 3 Moultrie cameras for the last few years.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Check out this site

www.chasingame.com

Reviews for most all game cams


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

I have used the moultrie camras and the flash went out of every one they would work fine for a few months and then they would start taking alot of black pics only so i went away from the moultries and bought the Cuddeback Capture..its the best thing i ever did the picture quality is better the trigger speed is unreal and they only run around $200..well worth the price..check out the website at cuddebackdigital.com..


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have been looking for a higher performance one as well....been researching them on chasinggame.com as well. Everyone I have talked to (probably 25 people) said the best for around 200 is the Scoutguard game cams. Look into them, all great feedback.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have the 4.0MP Game Watcher. They are 100 bucks at Wal-mart. I have had them out since July and haven't ran into any problems to date.


----------



## carpassassin (Nov 13, 2007)

I use the Wildview 2.0mp I have had it now 3 years and love it. The trigger speed is not that fast but it depends where you are going to use it. If you are using it over bait pile/feeder/scrape it works great. I would not recommend it for trail monitoring. The battery life on C's sucks but I use an external 12v battery with no problems. You can get them very cheap now, and if a thief does comes along your out $50. 
As far as resolution goes it is not the best, but then again it is all on what you are going to use it for. I use it as a tool to help determine when & where and whats out there. I am not looking for high quality picts but rather when I should be out in the stand and not in the boat or on the computer.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

IMO you can't go wrong with the Moultrie D40. I have had one out since Sept and it has taken literally thousands of pics. Battery life is good, but has taken a hit with these cold temps. The pics are clear, even on the lowest setting. 

www.archerytalk.com has a game camera sub-section in the bowhunting section. Seems almost everyone there is willing to share their pros and cons on cameras. They seem to like the new Scout Guards, but I have never tried them.

Buyer beware though, once you start with game cameras, you can't stop!

Lg_mouth


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks dwmikemx, that site has a lot of good informaiton on it and I was able to learn a lot.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

lg mouth, I unfortunately have to go to class.....dang college.....but I will check out that site sometime tonight. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

here's pics from a Moultrie 5.0 from Cabelas $149.00


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

The kill


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

The remnants


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

BOBCAT!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool photo's MAK...thanks for sharing!


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

awesome pic of the bobcat...dont get to see that too much in Ohio


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

OhioHuntr02 said:


> awesome pic of the bobcat...dont get to see that too much in Ohio


haha, you're just in the wrong county....we have seen quite a few around my grandpa's farms in the past 2 years. I almost hit one with my truck that would have went 30-40lbs! When you guys come out to shed hunt with me down there at least one of us should be packin because of the 'yotes too.


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> When you guys come out to shed hunt with me down there at least one of us should be packin because of the 'yotes too.


That's not a problem.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

I have two moultrie cameras and i think they work pretty good and you dont have to spend a fortune


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

I have never seen a bobcat up here, GREAT PIC!


----------

